# Going to sleep hungry?



## NHess21 (Mar 2, 2010)

So i have always thought that you should not eat before you go to sleep? Is this true or is it okay to eat somthing light before you go to sleep?


----------



## Walnutz (Mar 3, 2010)

Depends what your goals are.  If you want to cut then you probably should stay away from food before bed.


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 3, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Cals in vs cals out. If you were in a cal deficit all day, and finally made your maintenance cals right before bed, do you really think you would gain weight?


Agreed,I don't know why this is confusing.To gain weight you eat more cals than maintenance;to lose weight you eat less.What time of day you choose to take in your calories is up to you.I know personally I don't sleep well hungry so I like to eat something at night no matter if I'm cutting or gaining.


----------



## Marat (Mar 3, 2010)

Walnutz said:


> Depends what your goals are.  If you want to cut then you probably should stay away from food before bed.



I disagree with this. As mentioned a few posts above, the balance of calories in vs out will determine if weight is lost or gained. When you eat has no direct affect.


----------



## Bangout (Mar 3, 2010)

I've actually started having a Casein protein shake before bed and it really helps


----------



## NHess21 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Well i think the reason im hungry at night is my day doesn't start at normal time im in college and my first class ins't til 1:00pm so i normally don't wake up til 12:00 and i lift and do cardio around 2-2:30 so my eating schedule is just messed up i guess. But i am cutting so you say to stay away from eating at night? Because by that time i do meet the cal im aiming for.


----------



## Built (Mar 3, 2010)

I eat at night when I'm cutting. Makes no difference; just run a deficit and you'll drop.


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2010)

When I diet to become lean, I always eat my largest most calorie dense meal before bed and I've done fine with my goals. 

Count your calories!


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 4, 2010)

Walnutz said:


> Depends what your goals are.  If you want to cut then you probably should stay away from food before bed.



Again, Wrong.  

Calories in Vs. Calories out.  

But I'm 99% sure you or those who abide by this don't count calories.


----------



## Hayden (Mar 7, 2010)

I find it hard to fall asleep if I've been fasting for too long before bed.
As long as you don't consume a large meal there shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 7, 2010)

Hayden said:


> I find it hard to fall asleep if I've been fasting for too long before bed.
> As long as you don't consume a large meal there shouldn't be any problem.



Why would the meal size matter, other than indigestion/reflux?


----------



## Hayden (Mar 7, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> Why would the meal size matter, other than indigestion/reflux?



   The digestive process functions better when we are sitting or standing as opposed to lying down. You want to have larger meals before physically demanding activities to fuel them. Sleep isn't physically demanding.


----------



## kyle64 (Mar 7, 2010)

I found that when you eat has nothing to do with losing weight. Gerard is right on the money, it is the total Calories you eat in 24 hours. Only thing about eating before going to sleep is the risk of heartburn or indigestion.


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 7, 2010)

Hayden said:


> The digestive process functions better when we are sitting or standing as opposed to lying down. You want to have larger meals before physically demanding activities to fuel them. Sleep isn't physically demanding.


Really?  What about the blood shunt?


----------



## Archangel. (Mar 10, 2010)

NHess21 said:


> So i have always thought that you should not eat before you go to sleep? Is this true or is it okay to eat somthing light before you go to sleep?



Depends on your goals and metabolism. What are your goals?


----------



## NHess21 (Mar 10, 2010)

Archangel. said:


> Depends on your goals and metabolism. What are your goals?



at the moment i am cutting. and my metabolism is decent i would say but its nothing spectacular.


----------



## Built (Mar 18, 2010)

It doesn't depend upon your metabolism. It does depend on dropping below your maintenance. Read the link in my sig on getting started. You'll find the information you require.


----------



## Marat (Mar 18, 2010)

Hayden said:


> The digestive process functions better when we are sitting or standing as opposed to lying down.



Lying down after eating is only an issue with those with LES issues or those who have GERD. Not a problem at all in healthy individuals.


----------



## Built (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh hey, cool m11 - good to know.


----------



## ceazur (Mar 19, 2010)

Bangout said:


> I've actually started having a Casein protein shake before bed and it really helps



CASEIN FTW


----------



## Tyler3295 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, plus every time I go to bed hungry I am more likely to have a larger breakfast. Something small and healthy won't hurt at night.


----------



## Marat (Mar 19, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> Something small and healthy won't hurt at night.



Not quite --- large meals are acceptable as well. It's a matter of total daily intake.


----------



## obb4d (Apr 29, 2010)

Try not to eat up to atleast an hour before bed as its not good for the stomach.

But personal preference is always a key and what you have tried in the past!


----------



## Merkaba (May 4, 2010)

obb4d said:


> Try not to eat up to atleast an hour before bed as its not good for the stomach.
> 
> But personal preference is always a key and what you have tried in the past!



Why is this not good for the stomach?


----------



## PushAndPull (May 4, 2010)




----------

